
Shakespeare programming language - trymas
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Shakespeare_Programming_Language
======
brudgers
Shakespeare Homepage:
[http://shakespearelang.sourceforge.net/](http://shakespearelang.sourceforge.net/)

